# Tan Leather Protector



## wassupdoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all. 

Just picked up our new 328xi this morning and already worried that the tan leather will darken or stain easily. 

Is there a leather protector that people use initially to protect it from happening.

thanks


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the 'fest. After searching the Detailing forum if you still need an answer, post this there and you'll probably get some good suggestions.

http://www.detailedimage.com/Pro-De...-Acura-TL-in-Nighthawk-Black-Pearl/3/#leather


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

*Bimmerfest or: How I learned to love the search function and spend all my money*

In my cart now:
DI mini mop kit, 12x DI microfibers, stoner invisible glass, leatherique prestine, CG microfiber detergent, CG fade to black, optibond tire gel, 3x LC tire dressing applicator. $122 shipped.

Good to go? :yumyum:

I already have a bunch of so-so microfiber cloths.



tturedraider said:


> Congrats and welcome to the 'fest. After searching the Detailing forum if you still need an answer, post this there and you'll probably get some good suggestions.
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com/Pro-De...-Acura-TL-in-Nighthawk-Black-Pearl/3/#leather


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, adding the OPT Protectant PLus too. Not an easy call between that and the 303, but I guess the OPT is better for me, and they have that sale going on too . . .


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Blimey!

I just have Autoglym leather conditioner (I have Terra leather), some household polish and some glass cleaner for the interior. Oh and a vaccuum cleaner too!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Moving this to the detail forum. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

335diesel said:


> Blimey!
> 
> I just have Autoglym leather conditioner (I have Terra leather), some household polish and some glass cleaner for the interior. Oh and a vaccuum cleaner too!


You use the polish to treat the tires, interior, and engine bay? I've tried two different window cleaners, and I'm disappointed, even after cleaning myself into a sweat. The minimop is hopefully going to be a huge convenience. The detergent should hopefully make my microfibers last longer, with hopefully better performance or less chance of harm to finish after repeated uses. After repeated search functions, it seems leatherique is the good stuff, and this specific bottle is for care not restoration. I have a small bottle of lexol around, but again my searches have repeatedly pointed to this stuff. The pics of the Protectant+ look great, nothing like that terrible armor all stuff. I think of all my purchases, the fade to black would be the first to be sacrificed, but man those engine bay shots are very impressive!! 

If $130 saves me from paying for one extra detail, then I already have money in the pocket.  Or, maybe I just wasted $130.  Oh well.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can buy stoner's at target etc. Why pay shipping on it ?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Munich77 said:


> You can buy stoner's at target etc. Why pay shipping on it ?


Why make two separate credit card transactions for nothing? All of the above is in one order. How much do you think I'll save by making separate orders? 25 cents?

You guys seriously critique taking care of a msrp ~45-50k car for 120ish dollars, and ordering some window cleaner to be sent in a package of 22 items?

Are you guys always this helpful? I can't imagine all of the other great advice I must have missed from you guys.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Ilovemycar said:


> Why make two separate credit card transactions for nothing? All of the above is in one order. How much do you think I'll save by making separate orders? 25 cents?
> 
> You guys seriously critique taking care of a msrp ~45-50k car for 120ish dollars, and ordering some window cleaner to be sent in a package of 22 items?
> 
> Are you guys always this helpful? I can't imagine all of the other great advice I must have missed from you guys.


*Try - Detailing 101, The Basics *- http://tinyurl.com/nhksvk http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f8/detailing-101-basics-7520.html or post a question

*Let me know if I can be of further assistance.* Knowledge unshared is experience wasted


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, this has nothing to do with tan leather seats, but this thread was the first hit when running keyword search function for protectant plus, and I had already posted here . . . so forgive the tangent! 

I have noticed that the top of my dash doesn't look very consistent, after using Optimum Protectant +. Some parts look perfect, beautiful. Is it something with how the light is unevenly reflected to my eyes at certain angles, or is it that I just didn't use enough of the product, and/or rubbed it in good enough? Overall, it still provides very noticeable improvement. I opted for this product because I prefer more stock/matte looks for my interior (as well as my tires).

On a note more related to the thread title, I am extremely happy with the results of the Leatherique Prestine clean on my seats. :thumbup: Highly recommended!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ilovemycar said:


> Ok, this has nothing to do with tan leather seats, but this thread was the first hit when running keyword search function for protectant plus, and I had already posted here . . . so forgive the tangent!
> 
> I have noticed that the top of my dash doesn't look very consistent, after using Optimum Protectant +. Some parts look perfect, beautiful. Is it something with how the light is unevenly reflected to my eyes at certain angles, or is it that I just didn't use enough of the product, and/or rubbed it in good enough? Overall, it still provides very noticeable improvement. I opted for this product because I prefer more stock/matte looks for my interior (as well as my tires).
> 
> On a note more related to the thread title, I am extremely happy with the results of the Leatherique Prestine clean on my seats. :thumbup: Highly recommended!


There are two things that can cause this, one the surface is not clean and causing it to be more shiny in some areas than others.

Two when you apply the product it deposits more in one area than another, leaving it uneven.

The fix is to re-clean the area to make sure there is no dirt, then apply new product and buff with a clean cloth (this is the key to an even look) to set up the product


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot dboy11. I usually wipe down before I apply any kind of product, and that goes for nearly everything. I will say that the bottle that the protectant+ comes in pretty much "squirts", even at the "spray" setting. My interior is normally immaculate anyways too, but I still wipe down before applying. I am now starting to spray directly into the MF now so that application might be more even . . .


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ilovemycar said:


> Thanks a lot dboy11. I usually wipe down before I apply any kind of product, and that goes for nearly everything. I will say that the bottle that the protectant+ comes in pretty much "squirts", even at the "spray" setting. My interior is normally immaculate anyways too, but I still wipe down before applying. I am now starting to spray directly into the MF now so that application might be more even . . .


That's another reason, you should always apply the product to a pad then wipe the area. this is especially true with cleaners.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> That's another reason, you should always apply the product to a pad then wipe the area. this is especially true with cleaners.


I read a post where you instructed this method for QD (I noticed when looking for DQ recommendations). I'm pretty sure the place where I will use this most is the trunk lip, as that is always collecting exhaust crap or something. I bought some Meguiar's Ultimate, if only because it was easy to from Amazon, and it might be a step above their other stuff, who knows. After researching, it seems that ClearKote stuff might be the best, if only for a couple of side benefits, but it's also the most expensive. My impression after researching is that most QDs pretty much do the same thing. That's my latest.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ilovemycar said:


> I read a post where you instructed this method for QD (I noticed when looking for DQ recommendations). I'm pretty sure the place where I will use this most is the trunk lip, as that is always collecting exhaust crap or something. I bought some Meguiar's Ultimate, if only because it was easy to from Amazon, and it might be a step above their other stuff, who knows. After researching, it seems that ClearKote stuff might be the best, if only for a couple of side benefits, but it's also the most expensive. My impression after researching is that most QDs pretty much do the same thing. That's my latest.


I would have wrote that last night but it was late and I had a few glasses of wine in me at the time.

Everyone has a favorite QD the ones that I gravitate towards are Finish Kare FK1 they have an anit-static line of products, and in the spring and summer when pollen and dust are all over they help alot


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> I would have wrote that last night but it was late and I had a few glasses of wine in me at the time.


No worries, man. If I lived in Sonoma, I probably would have wine in me at any given point in time.


----------

